# Bentyl Side effects



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. I have just recently been having heart palpitations. I have been taking Bentyl. I would like to hear from you guys what adverse side effects you have had from Benty. It was wonderful for relieving my cramps,I have concerns about side effects. Thanks.


----------



## 14373 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi. I was taking Bentyl for a few months. The only side effect I experienced was being extrememly tired and having that foggy feeling in my head. Hope this helps!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

antispasmodics can cause heart palps, i've had it with librax, and also levsin.


----------

